# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Як-9

## lindr

Як-9	

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

0115302		№153	01	02	1942	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
0115303		№153	01	03	1942	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП
0115307		№153	01	07	1942	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 66-й ГвИАП испытания
0115308		№153	01	08	1942	СССР		Инспекция ВВС, 32-й ГвИАП
0115312		№153	01	12	1942	СССР		Инспекция ВВС, 396-й АПОН
0115315		№153	01	15	1942	СССР		5-й ЗАБ, 12-й ИАП 
0115317		№153	01	17	1942	СССР		Инспекция ВВС, 396-й АПОН, 66-й ГвИАП сбит 12.07.43
0115318		№153	01	18	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 157-й ИАП сбит 02.08.43
0115320	П	№153	01	20	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43, 774-й ИАП сбит 16.01.44
0115321		№153	01	21	1942	СССР		91-й ИАП
0115322		№153	01	22		СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
0115329	ПД	№153	01	29		СССР	29	6-й ИАК
0115338		№153	01	38		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115339		№153	01	39		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115340		№153	01	40		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115341		№153	01	41		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115342		№153	01	42		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115344		№153	01	44		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115345		№153	01	45		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115346		№153	01	46		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115347		№153	01	47		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115350		№153	01	50		СССР		91-й ИАП
0115365		№153	01	65		СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215301		№153	02	01	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215303		№153	02	03	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215304		№153	02	04	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215305		№153	02	05	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215313		№153	02	13	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
0215314		№153	02	14	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215315		№153	02	15	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215316		№153	02	16	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215317		№153	02	17	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215318		№153	02	18	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215319		№153	02	19	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215320		№153	02	20	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215321		№153	02	21	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215323		№153	02	23	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215324		№153	02	24	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215328		№153	02	28	1943	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
0215333		№153	02	33	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215335		№153	02	35	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП потерян 06.07.43
0215336		№153	02	36	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215338		№153	02	38	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215342		№153	02	42	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215345		№153	02	45	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215346		№153	02	46	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
0215349		№153	02	49	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0215354		№153	02	54	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
0215357		№153	02	57	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
0215359		№153	02	59	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215361		№153	02	61	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
0215374		№153	02	74	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215378		№153	02	78	13.02.43	СССР		157-й ИАП, 163-й ИАП сбит 11.08.43
0215386		№153	02	86	02.43	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 06.11.43
0215387		№153	02	87	02.43	СССР		
0215389		№153	02	89	1943	СССР		157-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
0215392		№153	02	92	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215395		№153	02	95	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0215397		№153	02	97	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 05.07.43
0215398		№153	02	98	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0315301		№153	03	01	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
0315323		№153	03	23	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0315324		№153	03	24	1943	СССР		91-й ИАП
0315329		№153	03	29	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
0315333		№153	03	33	1943	СССР		518-й ИАП
0315350		№153	03	50	1943	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 01.08.43
0315351		№153	03	51	02.43	СССР		последниий с М-105ПФ
0315357		№153	03	57	02.43	СССР	4	Нормандия сбит 14.07.43
0315358		№153	03	58	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 12.02.44
0315365		№153	03	65	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 04.08.44
0315380		№153	03	80	1943	СССР		518-й ИАП
0315383		№153	03	83	1943	СССР		611-й ИАП
0315390		№153	03	90	1943	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0315395		№153	03	95	1944	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
0415317		№153	04	17	1943	СССР		scramble
0415304	Р	№153	04	04	1943	СССР		48-й ГвАПДР
0415306	Р	№153	04	06	1943	СССР		48-й ГвАПДР
0415311	Р	№153	04	11	1943	СССР		48-й ГвАПДР
0415323		№153	04	23	1943	СССР		146-й ИАП сбит 31.01.44
0415330		№153	04	30	1943	СССР	6	Нормандия
0415335		№153	04	35	1943	СССР		Нормандия сбит 31.08.43
0415339		№153	04	39	1943	СССР		Нормандия сбит 31.08.43
0415340	Д	№153	04	40	1943	СССР		146-й ИАП
0415346		№153	04	46	1943	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 19.12.43
0415398		№153	04	98	1944	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
0515309	Д	№153	05	09	1943	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 19.12.43
0515329	Д	№153	05	29	1943	Польша		1.PLM
0515349	Д	№153	05	49	1943	СССР		86-й ГвИАП сбит 04.09.43
0515354	Д	№153	05	54	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 12.02.44
0515388	Д	№153	05	88	1943	СССР		133-й ИАП сбит 27.02.44
0515397	Д	№153	05	97	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП столкновение на земле с Як-9 потерян 07.07.44
0615320	Д	№153	06	20	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 03.08.44
0615325	Д	№153	06	25	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 12.02.44
0615327	Д	№153	06	27	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 17.08.44
0615328	Д	№153	06	28	1943	СССР		документ
0615331	Д	№153	06	31	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 05.08.44
0615332	Д	№153	06	32	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 28.07.44
0615339	Д	№153	06	39	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 08.07.44
0615342	Д	№153	06	42	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 09.07.44
0615343	Д	№153	06	43	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 26.08.44
0615351	Д	№153	06	51	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 28.06.44
0615354	Д	№153	06	54	1943	СССР	24	64-й ГвИАП сбит 08.01.44
0615360	Д	№153	06	60	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 12.01.44
0715306	Д	№153	07	06	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС, ПАРМ-47, испытания 02.44
0715319	Д	№153	07	19	1943	СССР	19	64-й ГвИАП сбит 15.08.44
0715338	Д	№153	07	38	1943	СССР		ПАРМ
0715361	Д	№153	07	61	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП сбит 26.08.44
0715365	Д	№153	07	65	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
0715366	Д	№153	07	66	1943	СССР		ПАРМ-47
0715370	Д	№153	07	70	1943	СССР		172-й ИАП
0715382	Д	№153	07	82	1943	СССР		27-й ГвИАП сбит 29.06.44
0715393	Д	№153	07	93	1943	СССР		27-й ГвИАП сбит 26.02.44
0815309	Д	№153	08	09	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 22.06.44
0815318	Д	№153	08	18	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
0815342	Д	№153	08	42	15.01.44	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 07.07.44
0815352	Д	№153	08	52	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП потерян 07.07.44
0815364	Д	№153	08	64	23.01.44	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 07.07.44
0815385	Д	№153	08	85	11.43	СССР		испытания 01-02.44
0915307	Д	№153	09	07	1943	СССР		269-я ИАД сбит 01.04.44
0915309	Д	№153	09	09	1943	СССР		испытания 05-06.44
0915312	Д	№153	09	12	1943	СССР		162-й ИАП
0915334	Д	№153	09	34	1943	СССР		515-й ИАП сбит 31.01.45
0915354	Д	№153	09	54	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 13.04.44
0915358	Д	№153	09	58	23.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
0915360	Д	№153	09	60	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 25.06.44
0915379	Д	№153	09	79	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 23.06.44
0915386	Д	№153	09	86	1943	СССР		287-й ИАП
0915387	Д	№153	09	87	29.12.43	СССР		193-я ИАД
1015301	Д	№153	10	01	1943	СССР		20-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
1015323	Д	№153	10	23	1944	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
1015343	Д	№153	10	43	1944	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
1015350	Д	№153	10	50	1944	СССР		274-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
1015357	Д	№153	10	57	06.01.44	СССР		
1015368	Д	№153	10	68	08.01.44	СССР		
1015379	Д	№153	10	79	13.01.44	СССР		5-я ЗАБр
1015388	Д	№153	10	88	01.44	СССР		испытания 01.44
1115312	Д	№153	11	12	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП, 172-й ИАП
1115320	Д	№153	11	20	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1115322	Д	№153	11	22	1944	СССР	6	64-й ГвИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-9Т 1115311 потерян 23.06.44
1115324	Д	№153	11	24	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
1115329	Д	№153	11	29	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1115330	Д	№153	11	30	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1115333	Д	№153	11	33	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-9Д 18166014 потерян 18.05.44
1115339	Д	№153	11	39	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП потерян 11.07.44
1115353	Д	№153	11	53	1944	СССР		269-я ИАД сбит 01.04.44
1115354	Д	№153	11	54	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
1115357	Д	№153	11	57	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 02.07.44
1115362	Д	№153	11	62	1944	СССР		13-й ОРАП сбит 12.07.44
1115372	Д	№153	11	72	1944	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 17.06.44
1115375	Д	№153	11	75	1944	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 18.04.45
1115385	Д	№153	11	85	21.01.44	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 11.07.44
1115392	Д	№153	11	92	1944	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 20.06.44
1215302	Д	№153	12	02	1944	СССР		ПАРМ-47
1215313	Д	№153	12	13	1944	СССР	13	29-й ГвИАП
1215317	Д	№153	12	17	1944	СССР	17	29-й ГвИАП
1215318	Д	№153	12	18	1944	СССР	18	29-й ГвИАП потерян 30.08.44
1215319	Д	№153	12	19	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1215338	Д	№153	12	38	1944	СССР	38	29-й ГвИАП сбит 07.07.44
1215349	Д	№153	12	49	1944	СССР	49	29-й ГвИАП
1215356	Д	№153	12	56	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1215376	Д	№153	12	76	1944	СССР		518-й ИАП
1215384	Д	№153	12	84	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1215387	Д	№153	12	87	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1215390	Д	№153	12	90	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1315305	Д	№153	13	05	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1315309	Д	№153	13	09	1944	СССР	25	64-й ГвИАП сбит 26.06.44
1315315	Д	№153	13	15	01.02.44	СССР		документ
1315393	Д	№153	13	93	1944	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 08.07.44
1415309	Д	№153	14	09	1944	СССР	20	64-й ГвИАП сбит 07.08.44
1415311	Д	№153	14	11	08.02.44	СССР		документ
1415320	Д	№153	14	20	1944	СССР		прототип Як-9Б
1415328	Д	№153	14	28	1944	СССР		65-й ГвШАП сбит 09.07.44
1415334	Д	№153	14	34	26.04.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1415357	Д	№153	14	57	1944	СССР		100-й ОРАП
1415391	Д	№153	14	91	1944	СССР		515-й ИАП сбит 01.45
1515304	Д	№153	15	04	1944	СССР		БВАШП потерян 14.09.44
1515310	Д	№153	15	10	1944	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 18.04.45
1515316	Д	№153	15	16	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 24.09.44
1515321	Д	№153	15	21	1944	СССР		31-й ГвИАП сбит 04.02.45
1515329	Д	№153	15	29	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
1515330	Д	№153	15	30	1944	СССР		Нормандия
1515349	Д	№153	15	49	1944	СССР		100-й ОРАП потерян 1944-45
1515363	Д	№153	15	63	25.02.44	СССР		100-й ОРАП сбит 1944-45
1515399	Д	№153	15	99	1944	СССР		515-й ИАП потерян 28.01.45
1615316	Д	№153	16	16	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1615324	Д	№153	16	24	1944	СССР		6-я ГвИАД сбит 19.04.45
1615333	Д	№153	16	33	1944	СССР		306-й ИАП сбит 19.03.45
1615342	Д	№153	16	42	1944	СССР		31-й ГвИАП
1815312	Д	№153	18	12	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
1815318	Д	№153	18	18	1944	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 04.05.44
1815321	Д	№153	18	21	1944	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 08.05.44
1815326	Д	№153	18	26	12.03.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1815329	Д	№153	18	29	1944	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 05.05.44
1815330	Д	№153	18	30	15.03.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1815358	Д	№153	18	58	03.44	СССР		150-й ГвИАП сбит 13.11.44
1815363	Д	№153	18	63	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1815387	Д	№153	18	87	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП, 172-й ИАП
1915316	Д	№153	19	16	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
1915350	Д	№153	19	50	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
2015303	Д	№153	20	03	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП, 172-й ИАП
2015306	Д	№153	20	06	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 22.11.44
2015315	Д	№153	20	15	1944	СССР		73-й ГвИАП сбит 16.11.44
2015325	Д	№153	20	25	1944	СССР		сбит 1944
2015328	Д	№153	20	28	1944	СССР	29	64-й ГвИАП потерян 04.07.44
2015329	Д	№153	20	29	1944	СССР		85-й ГвИАП сбит 16.11.44
2015336	Д	№153	20	36	1944	СССР	32	64-й ГвИАП потерян 18.08.44
2015344	Д	№153	20	44	1944	СССР		85-й ГвИАП сбит 15.11.44
2015350	Д	№153	20	50	1944	СССР		31-й ГвИАП сбит 04.02.45
2015357	Д	№153	20	57	1944	СССР		64-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
2115331	Д	№153	21	31	16.04.44	СССР		5-я ЗАБ
2115371	Д	№153	21	71	18.04.44	СССР		562-й ИАП потерян 23.05.43
2215321	Д	№153	22	21	1944	СССР		12-й ГвИАП
2215351	Д	№153	22	51	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП
22153100	Д	№153	22	100	26.05.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2315320	Д	№153	23	20	04.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2315332	Д	№153	23	32	1944	СССР	2	64-й ГвИАП сбит 23.08.44
2315339	Д	№153	23	39	1944	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 18.04.45
2315360	Д	№153	23	60	30.04.44	СССР		269-я ИАД сбит 09.44
2315362	Д	№153	23	62	1944	СССР	5	64-й ГвИАП сбит 09.07.44
2315394	Д	№153	23	94	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
2415303	Д	№153	24	03	1944	СССР	3	64-й ГвИАП сбит 20.08.44
2415307	Д	№153	24	07	1944	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 25.08.44
2415354	Д	№153	24	54	1944	СССР		100-й ОРАП сбит 1944-45
2415376	Д	№153	24	76	1944	СССР	4	64-й ГвИАП сбит 15.08.44
2415380	Д	№153	24	80	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 28.07.44
2515301	М	№153	25	01	05.44	СССР		первый Як-9М
2515306	М	№153	25	06	1944	СССР		ПАРМ-47
2515325	М	№153	25	25	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2515326	М	№153	25	26	1944	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 18.04.45
2515337	М	№153	25	37	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2515341	М	№153	25	41	1944	СССР		ПАРМ-47
2515344	М	№153	25	44	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 08.01.45
2515352	М	№153	25	52	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2515353	М	№153	25	53	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2515361	М	№153	25	61	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 09.12.44
2515391	М	№153	25	91	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2515392	М	№153	25	92	1944	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 21.10.44
2515397	М	№153	25	97	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2615317	М	№153	26	17	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП столкновение на земле с Як-9 потерян 10.10.44
2615337	М	№153	26	37	06.44	СССР	21	25-й ДКИАП ЧФ
2615344	М	№153	26	44	10.05.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
2615345	М	№153	26	45	31.05.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2615347	М	№153	26	47	30.05.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2615364	М	№153	26	64	31.05.44	СССР		162-й ИАП
2615367	М	№153	26	67	29.05.44	СССР		21-й ИАП КБФ сбит 11.44
2615373	М	№153	26	73	02.06.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2615382	М	№153	26	82	30.05.44	СССР		
2615385	М	№153	26	85	02.06.44	СССР		25-й ДКИАП ЧФ
2615386	М	№153	26	86	02.06.44	СССР		ЦВМА
2615399	М	№153	26	99	06.44	СССР	15	25-й ДКИАП ЧФ
2715312	М	№153	27	12	31.05.44	СССР		
2715317	М	№153	27	17	1944	СССР		179-й ИАП сбит 13.11.44
2715334	М	№153	27	34	1944	СССР		179-й ИАП сбит 16.10.44
2715359	М	№153	27	59	1944	СССР		306-й ИАП сбит 07.04.45
2715372	М	№153	27	72	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 25.12.44
2715374	М	№153	27	74	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 25.12.44
2715376	М	№153	27	76	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 25.12.44
2715382	М	№153	27	82	1944	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 13.11.44
2715385	М	№153	27	85	1944	СССР		355-й ИАП
2715388	М	№153	27	88	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
2715396	М	№153	27	96	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 07.11.44
27153100	М	№153	27	100	11.06.44	СССР		5-я ЗАБ
2815349	М	№153	28	49	1944	СССР		БВАШП потерян 20.03.45
2815385	М	№153	28	85	17.06.44	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 03.45
2815392	М	№153	28	92	17.06.44	СССР		896-й ИАП сбит 03.45
3015335	М	№153	30	35	09.10.44	СССР		документ
3115321	М	№153	31	21	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП потерян 05.05.45
3115337	М	№153	31	37	1944	СССР		355-й ИАП потерян 15.03.45
3115342	М	№153	31	42	1944	СССР		ЦВМА
3115397	М	№153	31	97	16.07.44	СССР	48	9-й КИАП КБФ
3115399	М	№153	31	99	16.07.44	СССР		ЦВМА
3215305	М	№153	32	05	15.07.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
3215386	М	№153	32	86	1944	Польша	86	1.PLM сбит 14.02.45
3315319	М	№153	33	19	1944	Польша	19	1.PLM потерян 16.03.45
3315386	М	№153	33	86	1944	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 11.03.45
3415313	М	№153	34	13	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП
3415315	М	№153	34	15	1944	Польша	15	1.PLM потерян 20.04.45
3415356	М	№153	34	56	1944	СССР		сбит обломки фото
3515301	М	№153	35	01	1944	СССР		документ
3615360	М	№153	36	60	1944	СССР		306-й ИАП сбит 01.05.45
3715353	М	№153	37	53	1944	Польша	53	1.PLM сбит 13.02.45
3815356	М	№153	38	56	08.08.44	СССР		
4115304	М	№153	41	04	1944	Польша	04	1.PLM потерян 23.04.45
4315303	М	№153	43	03	12.10.44	СССР		240-я ИАД сбит 30.01.45
4315339	М	№153	43	39	17.10.44	СССР		ЦВМА
4315391	М	№153	43	91	27.10.44	СССР		ЦВМА
4415373	М	№153	44	74	11.44	СССР		Болгария потерян 14.09.50
4715389	М	№153	47	89	25.11.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
4815337	М	№153	48	37	25.11.44	СССР		ЦВМА
5215367	М	№153	52	67	1944	СССР		ЦВМА
5315311	М	№153	53	11	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 14.04.45
5315374	М	№153	53	74	07.01.45	СССР		112-й ГвИАП сбит 15.04.45
5415325	М	№153	54	25	06.01.45	СССР		112-й ГвИАП сбит 15.04.45
5415331	М	№153	54	31	15.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
5615381	М	№153	56	81	1945	СССР		518-й ИАП сбит 18.04.45
5915377	М	№153	59	77	25.02.45	СССР		ЦВМА
5915380	М	№153	59	80	20.02.45	СССР	21	9-й ИАККОУП КБФ
6615318	М	№153	66	18	15.04.45	СССР		ЦВМА

0115310	ДД	№153	01	10	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.43
0115311	ДД	№153	01	11	05.44	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 21.12.44
0115315	ДД	№153	01	15	05.44	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 21.12.44
0115334	ДД	№153	01	34	05.44	СССР		611-й ИАП сбит 14.01.45
0915369	ДД	№153	09	69	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.43

0115303	Т	№153	01	03	02.05.43	СССР		документ
0115304	Т	№153	01	04	02.05.43	СССР		документ
0115307	Т	№153	01	07	02.05.43	СССР		документ
0115312	Т	№153	01	12	1943	СССР		54-й ГвИАП сбит 10.07.43
0115317	Т	№153	01	17	06.43	СССР		42-й ИАП
0115321	Т	№153	01	21	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС опытный Як-9К
0115330	Т	№153	01	30	1943	СССР		54-й ГвИАП сбит 10.07.43
0115360	Т	№153	01	60	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
0115362	Т	№153	01	62	1943	СССР		54-й ГвИАП сбит 07.07.43
0115364	Т	№153	01	64	1943	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
0115392	Т	№153	01	92	20.05.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
0115394	Т	№153	01	94	20.05.43	СССР		4-й ИАП
0115392	Т	№153	01	92	20.05.43	СССР		испытания
0115399	Т	№153	01	99	26.06.43	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 26.09.43
0215316	Т	№153	02	16	1943	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 27.11.43
0215354	Т	№153	02	54	1943	СССР		179-й ИАП сбит 13.11.44
0215398	Т	№153	02	98	1943	СССР		265-я ИАД
0215399	Т	№153	02	99	26.06.43	СССР		3-й ИАК
02153100	Т	№153	02	100	1943	СССР		278-я ИАД
0315323	Т	№153	03	23	06.43	СССР		484-й ИАП, 4-й ИАП сбит 11.09.43
0315344	Т	№153	03	44	07.43	СССР		документ
0315350	Т	№153	03	50	07.43	СССР		ВО ШВБ
0315377	Т	№153	03	77	06.43	СССР		документ
0315380	Т	№153	03	80	07.43	СССР		15-й ИАП
0315390	Т	№153	03	90	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 23.06.44
03153100	Т	№153	03	100	07.43	СССР	20	64-й ГвИАП сбит 13.01.44
0415318	Т	№153	04	18	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 26.08.44
0415341	Т	№153	04	41	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 06.01.44
0415343	Т	№153	04	43	07.43	СССР	35	64-й ГвИАП сбит 20.08.44
0515307	Т	№153	05	07	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 19.01.44
0515316	Т	№153	05	16	07.43	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 08.11.43
0515321	Т	№153	05	21	07.43	СССР	1	64-й ГвИАП сбит 10.03.44
0515344	Т	№153	05	44	07.43	СССР	5	64-й ГвИАП потерян 23.06.44
0515349	Т	№153	05	49	25.08.43	СССР		736-й ИАП потерян 26.05.45
0515359	Т	№153	05	59	07.43	СССР		15-й ИАП сбит 26.03.44
0615319	Т	№153	06	19	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 31.01.44
0615328	Т	№153	06	28	1943	СССР		документ
0615344	Т	№153	06	44	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 31.01.44
0615365	Т	№153	06	65	07.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 16.09.44
0715330	Т	№153	07	30	1943	СССР		ВМФ
0715354	Т	№153	07	54	1943	СССР		163-й ИАП сбит 07.07.44
0715390	Т	№153	07	90	1943	СССР		122-й ИАП сбит 16.07.44
0815319	Т	№153	08	19	20.01.44	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 25.02.44
0815335	Т	№153	08	35	1943	СССР		897-й ИАП сбит 22.11.44
0815353	Т	№153	08	53	1943	СССР		659-й ИАП
0815390	Т	№153	08	90	1943	СССР		65-й ГвШАП сбит 10.10.44
0915301	Т	№153	09	01	1943	СССР		испытания
0915312	Т	№153	09	12	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 02.07.44
0915314	Т	№153	09	14	13.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
0915320	Т	№153	09	20	1943	СССР		65-й ГвШАП сбит 28.07.44
0915323	Т	№153	09	23	1943	СССР		65-й ГвШАП потерян 22.10.44
0915340	Т	№153	09	40	1943	СССР		195-й ИАП сбит 22.05.44
0915358	Т	№153	09	58	23.12.43	СССР		10-ф ОАЭ СФ потерян 19.09.44
0915368	Т	№153	09	68	1944	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 17.07.44
0915369	Т	№153	09	69	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП
0915389	Т	№153	09	89	12.43	СССР		опытный ЯК-9ДД
1015328	Т	№153	10	28	01.44	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 01.44
1015333	Т	№153	10	33	01.44	СССР	11	64-й ГвИАП сбит 31.07.44
1015355	Т	№153	10	55	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП
1015357	Т	№153	10	57	15.01.44	СССР		
1015368	Т	№153	10	68	1944	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 09.07.44
1015380	Т	№153	10	80	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 15.09.44
1015382	Т	№153	10	82	1944	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 15.07.44
1015388	Т	№153	10	88	01.44	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 01.44
1115307	Т	№153	11	07	01.44	СССР	38	64-й ГвИАП потерян 26.07.44
1115311	Т	№153	11	11	1944	СССР	7	64-й ГвИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-9Д 1115322 потерян 23.06.44
1115315	Т	№153	11	15	01.44	СССР		ЛИИ пылевой фильтр
1115317	Т	№153	11	17	01.44	СССР	12	64-й ГвИАП сбит 06.07.44
1115320	Т	№153	11	20	01.44	СССР		ЛИИ пылевой фильтр
1115326	Т	№153	11	26	01.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
1115327	Т	№153	11	27	01.44	СССР		172-й ИАП
1115333	Т	№153	11	33	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 24.09.44
1115336	Т	№153	11	36	01.44	СССР	12	64-й ГвИАП сбит 23.08.44
1115340	Т	№153	11	40	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.44
1115349	Т	№153	11	49	01.44	СССР	40	64-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
1115355	Т	№153	11	55	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 31.07.44
1115361	Т	№153	11	61	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 10.10.44
1115363	Т	№153	11	63	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 26.08.44
1115364	Т	№153	11	64	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
1115365	Т	№153	11	65	1944	СССР		29-й ГвИАП сбит 07.07.44
1115366	Т	№153	11	66	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 04.07.44
1115369	Т	№153	11	69	01.44	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.44
1215315	Т	№153	12	15	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
1215323	Т	№153	12	23	01.04.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1215370	Т	№153	12	70	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 07.11.44
1315312	Т	№153	13	12	1944	СССР		812-й ИАП сбит 11.12.44
1315315	Т	№153	13	15	20.03.44	СССР		документ
1315333	Т	№153	13	33	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
1315377	Т	№153	13	77	08.02.44	СССР		269-я ИАД
1315398	Т	№153	13	98	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 31.07.44
1415311	Т	№153	14	11	24.04.44	СССР		документ
1415327	Т	№153	14	27	26.04.44	СССР	12	14-й ГвИАП
1415332	Т	№153	14	32	1944	СССР	6	64-й ГвИАП сбит 22.07.44
1415335	Т	№153	14	35	1944	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 24.07.44
1415336	Т	№153	14	36	26.04.44	СССР		ЦВМА
1415339	Т	№153	14	39	1944	СССР		14-й ГвИАП сбит 24.07.44
1415380	Т	№153	14	80	1944	СССР		20-й ИАП СФ потерян 07.09.44
1515372	Т	№153	15	72	1944	СССР		306-й ИАП сбит 01.05.45
1615319	Т	№153	16	19	1944	СССР		Германия
1615391	Т	№153	16	91	25.07.44	СССР		89-й ГвИАП потерян 20.04.45
1815361	Т	№153	18	61	1944	СССР		17-я ВА сбит 18.01.45
1915333	Т	№153	19	33	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 02.04.45
2015350	Т	№153	20	50	1944	СССР	16	64-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
2015385	Т	№153	20	85	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 25.02.45
2415351	Т	№153	24	51	1944	СССР		866-й ИАП сбит по ошибке 07.11.44
2515334	Т	№153	25	34	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
2515338	Т	№153	25	38	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП потерян 02.11.44
2515344	Т	№153	25	44	21.04.45	СССР		
2515359	Т	№153	25	59	1944	СССР		117-й ГвИАП
2615337	Т	№153	26	37	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 25.02.45
2715389	Т	№153	27	89	23.06.45	СССР		
2815301	Т	№153	28	01	10.07.45	СССР

0115321	К	№153	01	21	1944	СССР		испытания 03.44
0115304	ТД	№153	01	04	1944	СССР		ЦВМА
0115373	ТД	№153	01	73	11.07.44	СССР		ЦВМА
0115384	ТД	№153	01	84	07.10.44	СССР		ЦВМА
0215345	ТД	№153	02	45	03.45	СССР		ЦВМА
0215352	ТД	№153	02	52	1944	СССР		ЦВМА
0315339	ТД	№153	03	39	25.04.45	СССР		61-й ИАП ТОФ

0115374	В	№153	01	74		СССР		Венгрия G-2
0215393	В	№153	02	93		СССР		22-й ГвИАП
0315350	В	№153	03	50		СССР		Венгрия G-3
0415323	В	№153	04	23		СССР		Венгрия G-1
1215309	Б	№153	12	09	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1215323	Б	№153	12	23	1944	СССР	5	168-й ИАП
1215324	Б	№153	12	24	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1215327	Б	№153	12	27	1944	СССР	3	168-й ИАП
1215328	Б	№153	12	28	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1215346	Б	№153	12	46	1944	СССР	11	168-й ИАП
1215347	Б	№153	12	47	1944	СССР	9	168-й ИАП
1215353	Б	№153	12	53	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1215363	Б	№153	12	63	1944	СССР	10	168-й ИАП
12153100	Б	№153	12	100	1944	СССР	100	168-й ИАП
1315309	Б	№153	13	09	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1315327	Б	№153	13	27	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП сбит 25.10.44
1315374	Б	№153	13	74	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1315375	Б	№153	13	75	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1315391	Б	№153	13	91	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП
1415319	Б	№153	14	19	1944	СССР		168-й ИАП

0115380	?	№153	01	80	11.07.44	СССР		ЦВМА

0115301	С	№153	01	01	05.45	СССР		испытания
0115302	С	№153	01	02	05.45	СССР		испытания
0115301	П	№153	01	01	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115302	П	№153	01	02	06.46	СССР		испытания
0115303	П	№153	01	03	06.46	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
0115304	П	№153	01	04	06.46	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания
0115310	П	№153	01	10	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115311	П	№153	01	11	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115312	П	№153	01	12	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД окраска
0115313	П	№153	01	13	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115314	П	№153	01	14	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115315	П	№153	01	15	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115316	П	№153	01	16	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115317	П	№153	01	17	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115318	П	№153	01	18	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115319	П	№153	01	19	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115320	П	№153	01	20	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115321	П	№153	01	21	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115322	П	№153	01	22	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115323	П	№153	01	23	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115324	П	№153	01	24	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115325	П	№153	01	25	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115326	П	№153	01	26	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115327	П	№153	01	27	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115328	П	№153	01	28	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115329	П	№153	01	29	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД
0115330	П	№153	01	30	1946	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115331	П	№153	01	31	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115332	П	№153	01	32	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115333	П	№153	01	33	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115334	П	№153	01	34	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115335	П	№153	01	35	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115336	П	№153	01	36	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115337	П	№153	01	37	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115338	П	№153	01	38	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0115339	П	№153	01	39	1947	СССР		246-я ИАД цельнометалический
0215367	П	№153	02	67	1947	СССР		Болгария
0215375	П	№153	02	75	1947	СССР		Болгария
0315347	П	№153	03	47	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-101
0315392	П	№153	03	92	10.47	СССР		НИИ ВСС контрольные испытания 10-12.47
0415362	П	№153	04	62	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-103
0415362	П	№153	04	71	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-104
0515303	П	№153	05	03	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-105
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-106
0515317	П	№153	05	17	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-107
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-108
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-109
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-110
0515331	П	№153	05	31	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-111
0515334	П	№153	05	34	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-112
0515339	П	№153	05	39	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-113
0515341	П	№153	05	41	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-114
0515343	П	№153	05	43	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-115
0515346	П	№153	05	46	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-116
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-117
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-118
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-119
0515372	П	№153	05	72	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-120
05153??	П	№153	05	??	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-121
0515393	П	№153	05	93	1947	СССР		Венгрия V-122
0715366	П	№153	07	66	1948	Венгрия	V-127	
07153??	П	№153	07	??	1948	Венгрия	V-128	
0715375	П	№153	07	75	1948	Венгрия	V-129	
0715376	П	№153	07	76	1948	Венгрия	V-130	
07153??	П	№153	07	??	1948	Венгрия	V-131	
07153??	П	№153	07	??	1948	Венгрия	V-132	
0715387	П	№153	07	87	1948	Венгрия	V-133	
07153??	П	№153	07	??	1948	Венгрия	V-134	
0715390	П	№153	07	90	1948	Венгрия	V-135	
0715394	П	№153	07	94	1948	Венгрия	V-136	
0715395	П	№153	07	95	1948	Венгрия	V-137	
0815304	П	№153	08	04	1948	Венгрия	V-140	
0815305	П	№153	08	05	1948	Венгрия	V-141	
081530?	П	№153	08	0?	1948	Венгрия	V-142	
0815308	П	№153	08	08	1948	Венгрия	V-143	
0815309	П	№153	08	09	1948	Венгрия	V-144	
0815310	П	№153	08	10	1948	Венгрия	V-145	
0815311	П	№153	08	11	1948	Венгрия	V-146	
0815312	П	№153	08	12	1948	Венгрия	V-147	
081531?	П	№153	08	1?	1948	Венгрия	V-148	
081531?	П	№153	08	1?	1948	Венгрия	V-149	
081531?	П	№153	08	1?	1948	Венгрия	V-150	
0815319	П	№153	08	19	1948	Венгрия	V-151	
1015347	П	№153	10	47	1948	Югославия	2505	101.ЛАП
10153107	П	№153	10	107	1948	СССР		Польша 23, 1124

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

1102006		№166	02	006	1943	СССР	33	29-й ГвИАП
1103016	Р	№166	03	016	06.43	СССР		опытный Як-9Р
1104022		№166	04	022	27.04.43	СССР		ЦВМА
1104023		№166	04	023	23.04.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания, ВМФ
1105002		№166	05	002	26.05.43	СССР	55	фото ЦВМА
1105016		№166	05	016	05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1105017	Р	№166	05	017	05.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 09-10.43
1105025		№166	05	025	17.06.43	СССР		ЦВМА
1105026		№166	05	026	06.43	СССР		Нормандия сбит 31.08.43
1105029		№166	05	029	13.07.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1105045	Д	№166	05	045	11.06.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
1106007	Д	№166	06	007	13.07.43	СССР	07	фото ЦВМА
1106009	Д	№166	06	009	15.07.43	СССР		ЦВМА
06166010	Д	№166	06	010	1943	СССР		86-й ГвИАП сбит 15.09.43
06166018	Д	№166	06	018	1943	СССР		86-й ГвИАП сбит 06.09.43
06166019	Д	№166	06	019	1943	СССР		86-й ГвИАП сбит 05.09.43
06166022	Д	№166	06	022	14.08.43	СССР		ЦВМА
07166002	Р	№166	07	002	1943	СССР		48-й ГвАПДР
07166006	Р	№166	07	006	1943	СССР		48-й ГвАПДР
07166023	Д	№166	07	023	1943	СССР	8	64-й ГвИАП сбит 14.01.44
07166030	Д	№166	07	030	1943	СССР		25-й ДКИАП ЧФ
07166036	Д	№166	07	036	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 12.09.44
07166042	Д	№166	07	042	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 03.08.44
07166043	Д	№166	07	043	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 08.07.44
07166045	Д	№166	07	045	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 16.02.44
07166048	Д	№166	07	048	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 01.08.44
07166050	Д	№166	07	050	1943	СССР	23	64-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
08166003	Д	№166	08	003	1943	СССР		64-й ГвИАП потерян 27.02.44
08166004	Д	№166	08	004	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 23.06.44
08166009	Д	№166	08	009	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 16.02.44
08166014	Д	№166	08	014	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.44
08166015	Д	№166	08	015	1943	СССР	21	64-й ГвИАП сбит 26.06.44
08166016	Д	№166	08	016	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 17.09.44
08166018	Д	№166	08	018	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 22.10.44
08166022	Д	№166	08	022	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 16.02.44
08166025	Д	№166	08	025	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
08166028	Д	№166	08	028	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 22.01.44
08166031	Д	№166	08	031	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 01.04.44
08166032	Д	№166	08	032	09.43	СССР		ЦВМА
08166034	ДУч	№166	08	034	09.43	СССР		ЦВМА
08166036	Д	№166	08	036	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 10.02.44
08166041	ДУч	№166	08	041	14.09.43	СССР		20 САМ ЧФ УТИ
08166042	ДУч	№166	08	042	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
08166045	Д	№166	08	045	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 02.04.44
08166049	Д	№166	08	049	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 01.04.44
08166100	Д	№166	08	100	1943	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 02.10.44
09166022	Д	№166	09	022	1943	СССР		66-й ГвИАП сбит 15.03.44
09166032	Д	№166	09	032	17.08.43	СССР		ЦВМА
09166034	Д	№166	09	034	23.09.43	СССР		ЦВМА
09166038	Д	№166	09	038	25.09.43	СССР		ЦВМА
09166042	Д	№166	09	042	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 20.08.44
09166048	Д	№166	09	048	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 08.02.44
09166049	Д	№166	09	049	1943	СССР		6-й ГвИАП ЧФ сбит 23.01.44
11166026	Д	№166	11	026	17.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
11166033	Д	№166	11	033	21.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
11166034	Д	№166	11	034	21.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
11166045	Д	№166	11	045	26.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
12166001	У	№166	12	001	10.43	СССР		опытный Як-9У
12166025	Д	№166	12	025	30.10.43	СССР		ЦВМА
13166007	Д	№166	13	007	03.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
13166015	Д	№166	13	015	1943	СССР		КБФ сбит 1944
13166026	Д	№166	13	026	1943	СССР		документ
13166036	Д	№166	13	036	1943	СССР		испытания
13166068	Д	№166	13	068	24.11.43	СССР	14	ЦВМА
13166069	Д	№166	13	069	1943	СССР	14	64-й ГвИАП сбит 09.07.44
13166085	Д	№166	13	085	09.12.43	СССР		10-й ГвИАП, 15-й ОРАП потерян 02.09.44
13166091	Д	№166	13	091	03.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
14166009	Д	№166	14	009	12.43	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 15.09.44
14166013	Д	№166	14	013	12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
14166017	Д	№166	14	017	08.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
14166019	Д	№166	14	019	07.01.44	СССР		291-й ИАП сбит 28.04.44
14166048	Д	№166	14	048	25.12.43	СССР		
14166051	Д	№166	14	051	29.12.43	СССР		197-й ИАП сбит 21.10.44
14166059	Д	№166	14	059	25.12.43	СССР		193-я ИАД
14166074	Д	№166	14	074	18.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
14166095	Д	№166	14	095	22.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
14166097	Д	№166	14	097	22.12.43	СССР		ЦВМА
15166083	Д	№166	15	083	1944	СССР		65-й ГвШАП
15166092	Д	№166	15	092	1944	СССР		269-я ИАД сбит 01.04.44
16166012	Д	№166	16	012	1944	СССР		96-й ОРАП потерян 04.45
16166065	Д	№166	16	065	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП сбит 25.12.44
16166093	Д	№166	16	093	1944	СССР		659-й ИАП
16166082	ТД	№166	16	082	1944	СССР		сбит 1945
17166006	Д	№166	17	006	02.44	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
17166025	Д	№166	17	025	1944	СССР		162-й ИАП
17166035	Д	№166	17	035	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП
17166078	Д	№166	17	078	1944	СССР		355-й ИАП
18166009	Д	№166	18	009	1944	СССР	21	64-й ГвИАП сбит 23.08.44
18166014	Д	№166	18	014	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП столкновение в воздухе с Як-9Д 1115333 потерян 18.05.44
18166015	Д	№166	18	015	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 24.08.44
18166019	Д	№166	18	019	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 01.08.44
18166024	Д	№166	18	024	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП уничтожен на земле 06.07.44
18166027	Д	№166	18	027	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 15.08.44
18166029	Д	№166	18	029	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 14.10.44
18166030	Д	№166	18	030	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 14.12.44
18166032	Д	№166	18	032	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП потерян 14.09.44
18166033	Д	№166	18	033	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.44
18166035	Д	№166	18	035	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 01.08.44
18166038	Д	№166	18	038	1944	СССР		65-й ГвИАП сбит 23.06.44
19166063	Д	№166	19	063	1944	СССР		513-й ИАП сбит 09.12.44
19166066	Д	№166	19	066	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП сбит 27.10.44
19166076	Д	№166	19	076	1944	СССР		сбит 21.01.45
19166078	Д	№166	19	078	1944	СССР		207-й ОКРАП сбит 27.10.44
25166019	У	№166	25	019	04.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
25166021	У	№166	25	021	04.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.44
27166015	У	№166	27	015	1944	СССР		документ
28166010	У	№166	28	010	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.44
29166019	У	№166	29	019	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
29166027	У	№166	29	027	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 27.01.45
29166030	У	№166	29	030	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 28.01.45
29166031	Уч	№166	29	031	27.05.44	СССР		ЦВМА
29166034	У	№166	29	034	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
29166039	У	№166	29	039	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
30166005	У	№166	30	005	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 14.12.44
30166006	У	№166	30	006	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
30166032	У	№166	30	032	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
30166046	У	№166	30	046	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
31166006	У	№166	31	006	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
31166011	У	№166	31	011	1944	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.44
31166023	У	№166	31	023	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП сбит 18.02.45
31166025	У	№166	31	025	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП сбит 15.12.44
31166045	У	№166	31	045	27.07.44	СССР		документ
32166003	У	№166	32	003	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
32166011	У	№166	32	011	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 16.10.44
32166021	У	№166	32	021	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 13.09.44
32166044	У	№166	32	044	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП сбит 18.02.45
33166001	У	№166	33	001	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
33166013	У	№166	33	013	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП
33166042	У	№166	33	042	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
34166010	У	№166	34	010	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 02.45
34166015	У	№166	34	015	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП потерян 09.03.45
34166024	У	№166	34	024	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 23.03.45
34166038	У	№166	34	038	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 13.03.45
34166045	У	№166	34	045	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 03.45
35166035	У	№166	35	035	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП
36166018	У	№166	36	018	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП
36166037	У	№166	36	037	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 16.04.45
36166038	У	№166	36	038	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 16.04.45
36166044	У	№166	36	044	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 16.04.45
39166029	У	№166	39	029	1944	СССР		испытания 12.44
39166083	УТ	№166	39	083	1944	СССР		испытания 03.45-07.45
40166022	УТ	№166	40	022	1944	СССР		Н-37, БС-20 испытания 1946
40166074	УТ	№166	40	074	1944	СССР		испытания
41166033	У	№166	41	033	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП
41166038	У	№166	41	038	1944	СССР		испытания 09.45
41166062	У	№166	41	062	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 27.04.45
41166078	У	№166	41	078	1944	СССР		347-й ИАП сбит 16.04.45
41166086	У	№166	41	086	14.11.44	СССР		ЦВМА
42166023	У	№166	42	023	21.11.44	СССР		ЦВМА
42166063	У	№166	42	063	1944	СССР		15-й ГвИАП сбит 16.04.45
42166074	У	№166	42	074	1944	СССР		15-й ГвИАП сбит 11.04.45
42166097	У	№166	42	097	1944	СССР	29	151-й ГвИАП, Болгария 2
43166037	У	№166	43	037	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 19.03.45
43166056	У	№166	43	056	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП
43166063	У	№166	43	063	1944	СССР		139-й ГвИАП потерян 06.04.45
43166079	У	№166	43	079	02.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
44166006	У	№166	44	006	02.01.45	СССР		17-й ИАП потерян 21.08.45
44166029	У	№166	44	029	02.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
44166049	У	№166	44	049	10.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
44166088	У	№166	44	088	19.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
46166508	Уч	№166	46	508	27.09.43	СССР		ЦВМА
49166015	У	№166	49	015	03.45	СССР		документ
49166032	У	№166	49	032	1945	СССР		сбит обломки фото
49166088	У	№166	49	088	04.45	СССР		документ
52166082	У	№166	52	082	1945	СССР		эталон 1945
54166100	Уч	№166	54	100	13.11.43	СССР		ЦВМА

820000	УВ	№82	00	00	06.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07-10.45
820209	У	№82	02	09	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820257	У	№82	02	57	27.03.44	СССР		ЦМВС
820301	У	№82	03	01	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820307	У	№82	03	07	10.44	СССР	107	163-й ИАП потерян на земле 1944
820311	У	№82	03	11	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820312	У	№82	03	12	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.45
820316	У	№82	03	16	08.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.45
820323	У	№82	03	23	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820325	У	№82	03	25	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820403	У	№82	04	03	10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820405	У	№82	04	05	10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820406	У	№82	04	06	10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820410	У	№82	04	10	10.44	СССР	04	163-й ИАП сбит 1944
820411	У	№82	04	11	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820419	У	№82	04	19	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820428	У	№82	04	28	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820431	У	№82	04	31	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820433	У	№82	04	33	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820434	У	№82	04	34	1944	СССР		163-й ИАП
820515	У	№82	05	15	10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820528	У	№82	05	28	10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820537	У	№82	05	37	11.10.44	СССР		ЦВМА
820546	У	№82	05	46	25.10.44	СССР		СФ ПВО
820616	У	№82	06	16	11.44	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 02.45
820637	У	№82	06	37	23.12.44	СССР		ЮФ ПВО
820749	У	№82	07	49	12.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
820801	У	№82	08	01	11.44	СССР		ЦВМА
820818	У	№82	08	18	12.44	СССР		ЦВМА
820820	У	№82	08	20	26.01.45	СССР		ЦВМА
820909	У	№82	09	09	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05-06.44
821010	У	№82	10	10	04.45	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 04.45
821747	У	№82	17	47	1945	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.45
	У		70	97		Болгария	27	

1115301	В	№301	11	01	1945	СССР		документ
3015310	В	№301	30	10		СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.45

----------


## Sveto

Як-9П, б/н  2826 зав номер 04-36 , ВВС Югославии, музей авации Белград

----------


## Morsunin

15-й ГвИАП д.б.  15? ГвИАП

42166063 У №166 42 063 1944 СССР 15-й ГвИАП сбит 16.04.45
42166074 У №166 42 074 1944 СССР 15-й ГвИАП сбит 11.04.45

----------


## ДА-200

В ВВС Болгарии попал Як-9 зав. номер 44 153 73. Самолет был потерян в катастрофе на 14.09.1950 в районе деревни Никюп из за перевёрнутого штопора. Наработка была чуть выше 130 часов.

Помогите угадать модификация самолета и приблизительно дата выпуска?

----------


## lindr

Выпущен в Новосибирске в начале ноября 1944, модификация Як-9М.

----------


## ДА-200

Спасибо!

И еще раз про болгарских Як-ов.

Этот Як-9 находится в Музее авиации и космонавтики в Крумово (аэродром Пловдив). Мы решили, что это модификация Як-9П. В процессе реставрации в 2008-ом,  нашли несколько шильдиков, на которых видны номер завода (153) и дата изготовления деталях. На трубах обдува? нашли, к сожалению, 2 разных номеров - 0267 и 0275. 
Это на тот момент не помогло для идентификации самолета, но можно сказать, что в Болгарии попали Як-9П 0215367 и 0215375.

----------


## Евгений

Як-9 в Музее техники Вадима Задорожного 0115317

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен.

----------


## Fencer

Под Смоленском нашли истребитель Як-9Т, который разбился в 1943 году https://www.aex.ru/news/2021/9/10/234914/

----------


## PPV

Сегодня случайно посмотрел в заводском архиве НАЗ подборку документов по яковлевским машинам периода 1941-48 гг.
Там были чертежи ОКБ с прямым обозначением самолёта - Як-1, Як-7 и были заводские чертежи с обозначениями типов машин. 
Тут я сперва расстроился, потому что типы машин там были обозначены только буквами. Но потом сопоставил то, что там увидел с представленными здесь данными, и понял практически полное соответствие между "буквенными" типами в КД и официальными обозначениями модификаций. 
Приведу кратко данные по тем типам, для которых нет разночтений с вышеприведённым.
Тип Д: серии Д1...Д20. 1942...44
Тип Т: серии Т1...Т15. 1942...44
Тип М:  серии М29...М64. 1944...45
Тип В: серии В2...В5. 1945...46
Тип П: серии П1...П7. 1945...48
Тип У: серии У1...У6. 1944...46
Есть один тип, для которого не нашёл здесь аналогов:
Тип Ю: серии Ю4. 1944-45
И есть несколько типов, по которым было очень мало данных:
Типы Р, К, С

----------


## PPV

Из чертежей на НАЗ:

----------


## lindr

реестр исправлен и обновлен

----------


## lindr

реестр обновлен

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Как определить какой завод выпустил самолёт? Если нет шильд?
На месте падения одного Як-9 нашли три разных заводских номера. На полозьях фонаря, на капоте, дубль на пушке, на капоте, дубль на пулемете. Двигатель также собран из разных. Минимум 6 разных номеров пока нашли.
Архив пока информации не дал...

----------


## lindr

> Как определить какой завод выпустил самолёт? Если нет шильд?
> На месте падения одного Як-9 нашли три разных заводских номера. На полозьях фонаря, на капоте, дубль на пушке, на капоте, дубль на пулемете. Двигатель также собран из разных. Минимум 6 разных номеров пока нашли.
> Архив пока информации не дал...


теоретически по датам можно определить модификацию и завод, комбинация одних и тех же серийных чисел разнесена по времени и месту.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> теоретически по датам можно определить модификацию и завод, комбинация одних и тех же серийных чисел разнесена по времени и месту.


Номера такие: 0315, 0496, 0286.
На шильде с маслорадиатора стоит 1944 год

----------


## lindr

> Номера такие: 0315, 0496, 0286.
> На шильде с маслорадиатора стоит 1944 год


Завод 153
Як-9 02-04 серии конец зимы март 1943
Як-9т 02-04 серии лето 1943
Завод 166
Як-9 02-04 серии весна 1943
В 1944 году 
На заводе 153 были ДД весной и ТД в конце года, но по ним очень мало данных. 
Як-9у
02-04 серий на заводе 82 были в конце лета осенью 1944
Тип мотора Вам известен? 
Пушка 20мм стояла?

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Завод 153
> Як-9 02-04 серии конец зимы март 1943
> Як-9т 02-04 серии лето 1943
> Завод 166
> Як-9 02-04 серии весна 1943
> В 1944 году 
> На заводе 153 были ДД весной и ТД в конце года, но по ним очень мало данных. 
> Як-9у
> 02-04 серий на заводе 82 были в конце лета осенью 1944
> ...



Да, мотор м105пф. Шильду нашли. На ней номер совпадает с номером на улитке компрессора, на картере и на генераторе. В других местах, на блоках, магнето и т.д. другие номера мотора.
Пушка ШВАК 20 мм, без короба под бк. Пулемет УБ.
При ударе согнулись в знак ?... редуктор с винтом оторвало.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Ещё вопрос, при покидании самолёта фонарь же аварийно сбрасывался?

----------


## lindr

> Да, мотор м105пф. Шильду нашли. На ней номер совпадает с номером на улитке компрессора, на картере и на генераторе. В других местах, на блоках, магнето и т.д. другие номера мотора.
> Пушка ШВАК 20 мм, без короба под бк. Пулемет УБ.
> При ударе согнулись в знак ?... редуктор с винтом оторвало.


Версию Як-9дд рассматривали? 
Только он с такими номерами серий был выпущен в 1944 году 
400 штук выпустили 
ДД можно опознать по доп бакам.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Версию Як-9дд рассматривали? 
> Только он с такими номерами серий был выпущен в 1944 году 
> 400 штук выпустили 
> ДД можно опознать по доп бакам.


Рассматривали. Но по бакам сложно... фрагменты баков есть, но точный их объем и расположение не понять. Заливных горловин нашли может 2, 3, не помню.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

Не знаю почему, но не получается фото загрузить. Может размер большой.
Вот статья по работе на месте падения:
https://ujnosahalinsk.bezformata.com...5152122/?amp=1

----------


## lindr

> Заливных горловин нашли может 2, 3, не помню.


У ДД их шесть, видимо у Вас  все же простой Як-9 1943 года выпуска, ремонтный.




> Номера такие: 0315, 0496, 0286.


Думаю завод 166 можно исключить  из-за 0286 и 0496. Остается завод 153, 02-86 отпадает, хотя может агрегаты какие с него сняли.

 0215386		№153	02	86	02.43	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 06.11.43

91-й полк сдал свои Як-9 в конце 1943 начале 1944 года, может это зацепка, может и нет

Потому ставлю на 03-15, 04-96 видимо з/ч с ремонта.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> У ДД их шесть, видимо у Вас  все же простой Як-9 1943 года выпуска, ремонтный.
> 
> 
> 
> Думаю завод 166 можно исключить  из-за 0286 и 0496. Остается завод 153, 02-86 отпадает, хотя может агрегаты какие с него сняли.
> 
>  0215386		№153	02	86	02.43	СССР		91-й ИАП сбит 06.11.43
> 
> 91-й полк сдал свои Як-9 в конце 1943 начале 1944 года, может это зацепка, может и нет
> ...


Если 02-86, то получается со сбитого сняли швак и один из капотов и поставили на другой самолёт?
Кстати самолёт имел повреждение, на котором стояла кустарно прилепленная латка.
03-15 краска на капоте, царапины на капоте и номер на подаче УБ. Три дубля.

----------


## lindr

Значит 03-15 с высокой вероятностью и есть искомый номер.

----------


## Sakhpoisk

> Значит 03-15 с высокой вероятностью и есть искомый номер.


Осталось понять в какой полк он ушел с завода

----------

